# Windows 7 64Bit Ram Problem 3.19GB Usable



## TazGothmin (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello I Need Some Info Please

i have seen a post like mine but its a bit dif the post said 

I'm not sure if this was already asked before, but as far as I know, most forums say if you want to use 4gb of ram or more, you need a 64-bit OS. I am now running Windows 7 64-bit, build 7100, and my System Info in Windows shows 4GB RAM installed, 3.19 usable... why is that? How can I set it to you all 4? 

BUT...
I have 8GB DDR2 800 ( 4x2GB Sticks ) and on windows 7 ultimate 64Bit it says i have 8gb ram 3.9 usable *** lol how do i get this to see all and use all 8GB any one have a clue and it can't be the G Card as i have a Navida Gforce 9800GTX with 1GB Dedicated Ram

Any Clues ?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please check by going to Start and typing in "msconfig" (without the quotes) and pressing Enter.
Then click on the Boot tab, then on the Advanced options button
Check to see if the Maximum memory box is checked. If so, uncheck it, click on OK to exit the dialog, and then reboot the system to see if all 8 gB are detected.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Check in the Bios that all of the 8GB of RAM are being recognized. Reconfirm you have 64 bit Windows by right clicking Computer/Properties.


----------



## TazGothmin (Oct 26, 2009)

usasma said:


> Please check by going to Start and typing in "msconfig" (without the quotes) and pressing Enter.
> Then click on the Boot tab, then on the Advanced options button
> Check to see if the Maximum memory box is checked. If so, uncheck it, click on OK to exit the dialog, and then reboot the system to see if all 8 gB are detected.


I have done this and the check box was not ticked so i ticked it and restarted and no change unticked it again restarted no change

checked my bios says i have 8GB dual channel mode and shows all 4 ram sticks and says 64bit so all is working fine

but still only have 3.19gb usable

any other clue or ways i could use the full 8gb cos really i'm wasting 4gb just sitting there doing nothing and i like kicking the hell out of my computer  run a lot of stuff at once


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, go to this post and submit the information that's detailed there: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## TazGothmin (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello and thank you for your replys

I have found the fix for this problem i was speaking to my friend in USA and he was a windows 7 tester and i was like dude what can it be so we tested a few things then i come across this 










It turns out its stuck in hardware so me and my friend sat thinking what it could be and we come up with a Bios problem we have no clue what the problem with the bios was maybe when the Bios was made it did not handle so much ram or somthing but any way

I had Bios 1.20 and i checked on my motherboard website and i had missed 3 updates the new one was 1.60 so as you do i downloaded and installed the new Bios and when i started computer back up there it was all of my ram usable


So... Basicly if you have this problem do the following

1. Open task manager go to the "Performance" Tab

2. Click "Resource Monitor..." Then open the Tab "Memory" check that your problem is also Hardware Reserved under this you should see all your missing ram if you can see the missing ram then follow the next steps

3. Restart your computer check Bios version

4. get your motherboard number and make go to the website of your motherboard and see what Bios version they have if they have a New version then download and install the new Bios

5. after install it will say you need to restart your computer click ok then when it restarts it will not restart like a normal restart it will shut down for a few sec and then boot up so don't panic then it may stop on a black screen and say somthing is Bad and give you 2 options #1 press ***** to go to setup and #2 press ****** to load defaults and continue simply just pick to load defaults then the computer will boot up as normal

if you then open your system info you will find it will just 8GB or how much you have 

Note: when on your motherboard website when picking your software for your motherboard it should say Windows 7 so download the Bios for your OS


----------

